# Jessica Biel's dark hair do- Hot or Not?



## jdepp_84 (Aug 7, 2007)

She went dark for a new movie she's doing, but I think it makes her look much older.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, yea it does make her look older. Dont really like the color on her.


----------



## ivette (Aug 7, 2007)

i don't know.she's not wearing any mu so its hard to tell


----------



## Ashley (Aug 7, 2007)

Hm. I don't like it in the close up pic, especially with minimal makeup, because it makes her look plain-jane-pretty.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 7, 2007)

I think that if it was styled it would look lovely



It's not the greatest pic to go by


----------



## niksaki (Aug 7, 2007)

i dont like the style, like the colour but she does need makeup on as she looks washed out.


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that if it was styled it would look lovely



It's not the greatest pic to go by



Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont like the style, like the colour but she does need makeup on as she looks washed out. 
yep i agree with these


----------



## girlie2010 (Aug 7, 2007)

not


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't like this shade on her. I like the one she has on "I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry". She looks hot!


----------



## mayyami (Aug 8, 2007)

I think she looks alright, she'd probably still look hot all dressed up with full make up &amp; all.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 8, 2007)

That shade of brown is much too mousy on her. I apologize in advance for the spelling!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nah, Her Hair Looks Better Light


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think it's her hair color that's making her look older, that was a really bad shot of her! LOL

I mean in my personal opinion she looks better as a brunette, I dunno about this particular shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 13, 2007)

It's not a bad colour, just a bad pic.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mayyami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she looks alright, she'd probably still look hot all dressed up with full make up &amp; all. i agree


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh God No! She looks terrible!


----------



## monniej (Aug 15, 2007)

her skin looks great. i guess the dark hair makes her skin more noticable to me.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Aug 15, 2007)

I think it just might be a bad pic....I've seen other pictures of her w/ it and I think it looks good!



I really like Mischa Barton's new hair color as well.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 16, 2007)

not!


----------

